
Potential changes to cookies in Chrome - keeperofdakeys
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/security-dev/2PK3q_VE1rg
======
bigethan
Feels a bit like the url hash bangs google foisted on us back in the day.
three years from now, new devs will be asking "Why does is this cookie named
'$Secure-...' kinda like they were asking "Why do our urls have '#!' in them?"

"Well you see, google had this idea that was gonna help everyone..."

Snark aside (gotta get it out of the way before commenting for real), I think
this is a step in the right direction, and securing cookies, even though they
still aren't "secure", is a big deal for everyone who uses a browser. I'm
excited that they are willing to push forward something that's a little rough
around the edges to start to get data and verify results.

